

ShowHN: Snowden’s SXSW appearance condensed into 10 most-tweetable minutes - inouemak
http://blog.stepup.io/post/79359979816/snowdens-sxsw-appearance-condensed-into-10

======
jobnobber
I've never heard of StepUp.io until now, but this is great content to get your
name out. Some great sound bites here!

~~~
inouemak
Thanks!!

------
orliesaurus
Good insights! Shame I couldn't be there live to experience it this year.

